# [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test



## Klutten (29. Mai 2011)

*[Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
Wem eine konventionelle Luftkühlung nicht ausreicht, eine aufwändige Wasserkühlung aber zu teuer ist, dem bieten einige Hersteller CPU-Kühlungen, die mit geringen Aufwand installiert werden können und von da an wartungsfrei ihren Dienst vollziehen, wie man es von Luftkühlern kennt. Mit Antec ist vor Kurzem ein neuer Hersteller in den Markt der kompakten CPU-Wasserkühler eingestiegen und hat mit der H2O 620 den Grundstein für eine neue Serie gelegt. Die Erweiterung des Portfolios mit dem nun erhältlichen Modell H2O 920 rundet das Leistungsspektrum nach oben ab und bietet einige weitere neue Features, die wir später noch begutachten werden.

_______________
Wichtig an dieser Stelle: Da die beiden Kühlungen in vielen Punkten - gerade beim Lieferumfang - identisch sind, habe ich mich entschlossen, Passagen aus dem vorherigen Test in weiten Teilen zu übernehmen und die Arbeit auf die neuen Features zu lenken. Wer also den Test zur H2O 620 bereits gelesen hat, kann sich auf die wesentlichen Neuerungen konzentrieren und bereits bekannte Punkte überspringen. Der Vorteil hier ist einfach, dass Neulinge des Themas trotzdem auf einen vollständigen Test zurückgreifen können und nicht zwei nahezu gleiche Tests lesen müssen, um alle Einzelheiten zu erfahren.*​
*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Der Testkandidat im Detail
Technische Daten
Lieferumfang & Montage
Die Software
Die Testmethodik

Testsystem
 Vergleichskandidat
Temperaturbestimmung

Messergebnisse & Tuningmöglichkeit
Fazit
Testabelle/Wertung
Links
Die Vorschaubilder können durch Anklicken in ihrer vollen Größe von 1.500 x  1.000 Pixeln angezeigt werden.
*Der  Testkandidat im  Detail*Mit Antec ist vor nicht allzu langer Zeit ein neuer Hersteller mit der H2O 620 in den Markt der wassergekühlten CPU-Kühler eingestiegen. Bisher hat sich Antec vor Allem einen sehr guten Namen im  Bereich "Gehäuse" und "Netzteile" gemacht und dort eine sehr gute  Stellung am Markt bezogen. Auf den Lorbeeren will man sich scheinbar  nicht ausruhen und so erweitert man das Portfolio um den Bereich  "Kühlung" und bietet frische Hardware an - sei es nun luft- oder  wassergekühlt. Der zweite Spross der wassergekühlten Linie ist die H2O 920, der große Bruder der H2O 620, welche mit einem dickeren Radiator, einem zweiten Lüfter und einer eigenen Software aufwartet. Gehen wir es also  an und schauen, was dieser neue Kandidat im Vergleich zu leisten vermag.

Die Begutachtung dieser Kompaktkühlung beginnt, wie sollte man es anders   vermuten, natürlich zunächst mit den Äußerlichkeiten. Der Karton  selbst  ist sehr dezent gestaltet und lässt durch das Design schnell auf  seinen  Inhalt schließen. Neben Produktdetails in mehreren  Sprachen,  liefert die Rückseite der Verpackung auch Informationen zu den einzelnen  Features. Ein Blick in die Ecke oben rechts offenbart den Ursprung   dieser Kühlung, die Firma Asetek. Vor 11 Jahren gegründet,  beschäftigt  sich der Hersteller vorrangig mit OEM- und Server-Lösungen  im Bereich  von Verdampfern und Flüssigkeitskühlungen. Produkte wie die H2O 920 sind  somit keine komplette Eigenentwicklung seitens Antec, sondern ein  OEM-Produkt, welches speziell an die Anforderungen  des Unternehmens  angepasst wurde. Antec wirbt mit einem weiteren Logo auf der Verpackung,  welches mit der Aufschrift "Quiet Computing" bezeichnet wird. Kurz  umrissen verbindet man mit diesem Ausdruck das stressfreie Arbeiten am  PC und der damit unumgänglichen Ruhe am Arbeitsplatz. Auf der Homepage  des Herstellers kann jeder Interessierte ausführliche Details und  nützliche Tipps erfahren -> LINK.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Da wir nun die Herkunft der Kühlung kennen und diese ohnehin kein  Geheimnis darstellt, zeigen wir euch  zunächst ein kleines Video,  welches die Funktionsweise des Kreislaufes etwas verdeutlichen soll. Zu  erkennen ist die integrierte Pumpe (Drehzahl ~2.800  1/min @ 100%), die  direkt im CPU-Kühler verbaut ist und somit keinen  weiteren Platz im  Gehäuse benötigt. Eine Besonderheit bei der H2O 920 gibt  es in Bezug  auf dieses Video und auch den Testaufbau zu beachten: Entgegen dem Video  wird der Lüfter so montiert, dass er die frei angesaugte Luft durch den  Radiator presst. Im Video saugt der Lüfter die Luft durch die Lamellen  des Radiators an, was auch in der Bedienungsanleitung zu sehen ist. Ein  Video im weiteren Verlauf des Tests zeigt eine andere  Montagemöglichkeit.
​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlFG6T_68e8​

Die H2O 920 macht als Kompaktkühlung eine gute Figur. Grund dafür ist  die konsequente Weiterentwicklung und Verfeinerung der Firma Asetek in Bezug auf den indirekten Vorgänger, die H70 von Corsair. Die  ehemals starren Schläuche sind flexiblen Gummileitungen gewichen und bei den Lüftern vertraut man mittlerweile PWM-gesteuerten Modellen, die direkt an der Pumpe angeschlossen werden. Am Mainboard wird so nur ein einziger 3-Pin-Anschluss benötigt, was Platz für weitere Gehäuselüfter spart. Zusätzlicher Bedarf ist nur noch an einem internen USB-Anschluss zur Steuerung der Kühlung.

Neben dem Kühlelement samt integrierter Pumpe sind nur noch der Radiator   samt den beiden Lüftern im Gehäuse zu verbauen. Sonstige Umbauten müssen  nicht bewerkstelligt  werden. Als Beilage liefert Antec ein umfangreiches  Zubehör  mit, welches die Montage auf allen aktuellen Sockeln  ermöglicht. Somit  werden alle vier Intel-Sockel (775/1155/1156/1366)  und die drei AMD-Sockel  (AM2/AM3/AM3+) unterstützt, was einen späteren  Plattformwechsel erleichtert  und zusätzliche Kosten erspart. Die  Einzelteile selbst sind wertig  verarbeitet und machen wie schon bei den  Schwesterprodukten einen robusten Eindruck - sollten also die   Lebensdauer der Kühlung (angegeben laut Asetek mit 50.000 Stunden)   ebenso bewerkstelligen.

Die Schläuche als Verbindungselement zum Radiator sind fest integriert   und mit einer Schraube gesichert. Sie können somit nicht getauscht   werden. Betrachtet man die Unterseite, so sieht man zunächst ein Heer   von Schrauben, welche einerseits das Pumpengehäuse und andererseits die   Abdichtung der Bodenplatte aus Kupfer gewähren. Diese liegt der Kühlung  als Revision 3 bei, was auf eine neuerliche Weiterentwicklung  hindeutet. Aktuell liefert Asetek aber keine Details oder Bilder zu den  Veränderungen. Äußerlicher Unterschied ist die jetzt glanzgedrehte zur  einstmals geschliffenen Oberfläche. Bereits werksseitig ist  eine dünne  und sparsame Schicht Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen, die recht weich ist und   sich bei der Benutzung sehr gut verflüssigt.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Dass das Thema Umweltschutz bei Antec nicht zu kurz kommt, sieht man am  Innenleben der Umverpackung. Kleinteile werden zwar in Plastiktütchen  geliefert, die komplette Kühlung lagert aber in gepresstem  Recycling-Karton. Die drei weiteren Bilder in der folgenden Gruppe zeigen die montierte H2O 920 auf dem  Testboard. Der flache Kühler macht im Zusammenspiel mit der kompakten  Sockelhalterung einen guten Eindruck. Viel wichtiger aber ist, dass man  durch den platzsparenden und zeitgleich auch einfachen Aufbau  Kompatibilitätsproblemen aus dem Weg geht. Weiteres Augenmerk kann man auf ein neues Feature werfen, welches Modder begeistern wird. Das Antec-Logo der Kühleinheit kann wahlweise beleuchtet werden. Mehr Details dazu können im Unterpunkt "Software" nachgelesen werden.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Widmen wir uns dem Wärmetauscher. Der Radiator bildet neben dem  CPU-Kühler die zweite Kernkomponente der Kühlung und ist maßgeblich  für  die Effizienz verantwortlich. Antec vertraut hier ebenso wie einst  Corsair auf ein Modell  aus Aluminium, welches Lüfter der Dimension  120mm aufnehmen kann. Die  schwarze Beschichtung ist sehr gut  verarbeitet und weist keinen Makel  auf. Ebenso verhält es sich mit den  Lamellen, die in neun Reihen mit einen  Abstand von ~1,1mm angeordnet und  somit eher dicht gestellt sind und  damit Lüfter mit größerem Durchsatz  erfordern. Der dichte Abstand  gewährleistet dafür im Gegenzug eine  größtmögliche Kühlfläche auf kleinstem Raum. Verbogene Lamellen sind  beim Testmuster Fehlanzeige.

Neu bei der H2O 920 sind, wie schon bei der H2O 620 die Schläuche, die die Komponenten verbinden.  Die einst sehr starren und geriffelten Schläuche bei der Corsair H70 sind sehr weichen und  damit flexiblen Derivaten aus Gummi gewichen und ermöglichen fortan eine  wesentlich komfortablere Verlegung im Gehäuse und weniger  Verspannungen. Mit einer Länge von ~33cm orientiert sich Antec an den  bisher üblichen Längen. Damit sind in einem Großteil aller Gehäuse  Montageplätze für 120er Lüfter erreichbar, die Lage des Radiators kann  ohnehin variiert werden. Bei montiertem  120er-Lüfter ergibt sich für  das Paket aus Radiator und Lüfter nur eine Gesamthöhe von etwa 105mm,  was auch in engen HTPC-Gehäusen zu bewerkstelligen  sein  sollte. Hier kommt es ganz auf die Positionierung an, manchmal ist eine Inkompatibilität durch eine verbaute Grafikkarte natürlich möglich. Hier sollte im Vorfeld Recherche betrieben werden.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Bei den beigelegten Montageschrauben ist zu beachten, dass diese zöllige   Gewinde besitzen und nicht gegen andere Schrauben getauscht werden   dürfen, die ein metrisches Gewinde aufweisen. Diese sind zwar ähnlich,   legt man sie aber übereinander, so sind deutliche Unterschiede in der   Steigung zu erkennen. Die Folge wäre dann eine Beschädigung der Gewinde   im Radiator. Gerade das  weiche Aluminium würde sofort ein Fressen der  Schrauben herbeiführen und  damit die komplette Kühlung nicht mehr  montierbar sein. Die Gewinde  sind natürlich beidseitig am Radiator ausgeführt um die Lüfter aufnehmen zu können. 

Die folgenden Bilder zeigen die mitgelieferten Lüfter und deren elektrischer Anschluss. Bei den Lüftern selbst handelt es sich um PWM-gesteuerte Modelle mit einem großen Drehzahlband zwischen 650 und 2.400 1/min. Die sehr kurz erscheinenden Anschlusskabel relativieren sich beim Anschluss an die Pumpe, die das längere Ende der Verbindung beherbergt. Hier werden beide Lüfter parallel auf eine Leitung geschaltet, somit immer identisch angesteuert. Der 3-Pin-Stecker der  Pumpe wird direkt am Mainboard angeschlossen und sollte nicht geregelt werden - sprich permanent 12V bekommen. Hier sollte man vorsichtshalber im BIOS nachsehen, bevor die Pumpe ihren Dienst versagt und ein Hardwareschaden möglich ist. Bei dem flachen Stecker ganz rechts in Bild 3 handelt es sich um die USB-Verbindung zum Mainboard, welche für die Steuerung per Software benötigt wird. 
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
zurück zum  Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Technische  Daten*

 vorbefüllte und einsatzbereite Flüssigkeitskühlung
Integrierte Pumpe inkl. Wasservorrat (komplett wartungsfrei)
CPU-Bodenplatte aus Kupfer in dritter Generation (Wärmeleitpaste vorbereitet)
Lebensdauer der Pumpe = 50.000 Stunden
Pumpendrehzahl ~2.800 1/min
120mm-Radiator aus Aluminium (120 x 151 x 49 mm)
120mm-PWM-Pin-Lüfter mit ~650 - 2.400 1/min
Anzahl montierbarer und beiliegender Lüfter: 2
Fest installierte hochflexible Schläuche mit einer Länge von ~33 cm
Gewicht: 682 Gramm inkl. beider Lüfter
3 Jahre Herstellergarantie (AQ3)
zurück zum  Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Lieferumfang*Nachdem wir im oberen Teil schon einmal auf das Zubehör eingegangen   sind, hier noch einmal ein detaillierter Überblick. Als Beigabe ist   eine kurze aber gut geschriebene Installationsanleitung mit informativen   Details beigelegt, die wie ein Poster aufgeklappt werden kann. Die benötigte Software liegt auf einer CD bei, kann aber auch auf der Antec-Homepage heruntergeladen werden.

Direktlink zum Download als Zip-Archiv: LINK

Das  restliche Zubehör, diverse Schrauben und auch die unterschiedlichen  Sockelhalterungen entsprechen den bekannten Beigaben des OEM-Herstellers  Asetek. Im Unterschied zu den vorherigen Generationen sind hier die  Adapterhülsen für den jeweiligen Sockel farblich kodiert. Das ist für  Anfänger und unbedarfte Bastler in jedem Fall eine Erleichterung -  möchte man meinen, die Optik fördert dieser Umstand allerdings nicht.  Der kleine Einwurf kommt nicht von ungefähr, denn die grünen AMD-Hülsen  sind in gedrehter Einbaulage zum Sockel 775 passend. 

Die kinderleichte Montage unterstützt der Hersteller mit weiteren    kleinen Hilfestellungen. Das hier aufgeführte Beispiel, das    Intel-Retention-Modul zeigt, dass die Bohrungen einzeln beschriftet sind    und somit eine Verwechselung oder Rätselraten erspart bleibt. Die    kleinen Einsetzmuttern rasten zudem leicht im Modul ein, was ein    späteres Herausfallen bei der Montage wirksam verhindert. Bei der    Montage sollte man nicht nur auf die passenden Einzelteile achten,    sondern auch auf deren Einbaurichtung, die gerade beim Intel-Sockel    variiert. Der Ausbau des Mainboards ist bei diesem Kühler Pflicht,    solltet ihr keinen Ausschnitt im Mainboard-Tray haben.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die unteren Bilder zeigen noch einmal beispielhaft die bebilderte Anleitung. Diese liegt ebenfalls in Dateiform der CD bei und kann bei Bedarf auch über die Homepage des Herstellers (derzeit noch ohne funktionierenden Button) bezogen werden. Da die Installation der Software selbsterklärend ist, verzichtet Antec auf eine bebilderte Anleitung.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Ein abschließendes Video zeigt noch einmal die  Funktion und erreichbaren Temperaturen, die der Hersteller in einem  Promo-Video vorgibt. Das Testsystem ähnelt dem unseren und bunte Bilder  rocken eben. Eine Meinung mag sich jeder selbst bilden. 
​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgXrxBhrC54
​
zurück zum  Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Die Software*Nach der bisherigen Kost, die vielen Lesern in weiten Teilen schon bekannt war und nur wenige Neuerungen zu betrachten waren, folgt nun ein neuerliches Feature der Antec H2O 920 - die Software. Die kleine und kompakte Suite liegt auf einer CD dem Zubehör bei und installiert sich selbsterklärend über einen Windows-Installer, der lediglich den Softwarepfad als Auswahlkriterium bietet. Anschließend wird der USB-Treiber installiert und schon ist die Kompaktkühlung einsatzbereit. Insgesamt stehen vier Software-Reiter mit unterschiedlichen Aufgaben zur Verfügung, welche aus Platzgründen gespoilert sind. Mit einem Klick auf "SHOW" können diese geöffnet werden.​

Spoiler



Seite Nr. 1 zeigt das sogenannte "Dashboard", welches mit aktuellen Informationen aufwartet. Hier kann die aktuelle Fluid-Temperatur, die Lüfter- und Pumpengeschwindigkeit und die Lautstärke (Herstellerangabe und nicht zwingend real) eingesehen werden. Oben rechts befindet sich zudem ein Drehschalter, der die Auswahl zwischen drei unterschiedlichen Betriebsmodis - Extreme, Silent und Custum - erlaubt. An der Unterkante der Suite kann man zu den anderen Seiten switchen.

Das hier aufgenommene Bild zeigt den Windows-Betrieb im Idle nach knapp einer halben Stunde. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Spoiler



Auch hier Seite Nr. 1 - jedoch im Aqua-Style, der sich auf der Seite "Settings" einstellen lässt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Spoiler



Die zweite Seite erlaubt einen Blick auf die Verlaufs-Graphen von Lüftergeschwindigkeit und Fluid-Temperatur. Da die sichtbaren Bereiche recht kompakt sind, kann zusätzlich ein Log aufgenommen werden, welches eine Anpassung an die eigenen Bedürfnisse erleichtert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Spoiler



Seite Nr. 3 beschäftigt sich mit Einstellmöglichkeiten der Lüfter. Im oberen Teil kann der Bereich, in dem Lüfter in seinem Drehzahlband arbeitet, eingestellt werden. Silent-Fans können hier einen großen Bereiche wählen, wer mehr wert auf eine gute Kühlleistung legt, der kann den Bereich eher kleiner gestalten. der untere Teil widmet sich den Einstellungen der Warnungen im Grenzbereich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Spoiler



Last but not least folgt Seite Nr. 4 mit einigen generellen Einstellmöglichkeiten der Software-Suite. Der obere Bereich erklärt sich von selbst, der untere Bereich dagegen ist interessanter. Zwar ist auch dieser selbsterklärend, bietet aber ein nettes Feature, welches es näher zu erklären gilt. Hier kann die Farbe des Antec-Logos in der Kühleinheit "live" verändert werden. Somit sind sämtliche Farben des RGB-Spektrums realisierbar und bieten dem Modder die Möglichkeit, die Farbe exakt an seine gewünschte Farbe anzupassen. Einziger Wermutstropfen ist, dass keine Zahlen direkt eingegeben werden können, sondern man komplett auf die +/- Schalter angewiesen ist. Wahlweise kann die Beleuchtung auch deaktiviert werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





zurück zum  Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Die  Testmethodik*

*Testsystem*Das Testsystem besteht für alle Kompaktkühlungen und auch den    Luftkühler (Vergleichskühler Noctua NH-D14) aus den gleichen    Komponenten, wurde aus aktuellem Anlass nur im Bereich Mainboard  verändert, nämlich gegen eine aktuellere Version getauscht.   ​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Vergleichskandidat*Eine Umfrage hat ergeben, dass sich die meisten hier einen Vergleich    mit einem hochwertigen Luftkühler wünschen, um abwägen zu können, ob    sich ein Umstieg auf eine der Kompaktkühlungen lohnt. Wir haben daher    entschieden, dass sich alle Komplettlösungen gegen den derzeitigen    Primus Noctua NH-D14 mit einer Bestückung aus zwei Lüftern (120mm &    140mm) behaupten müssen. Einer der Gründe war, dass dieser Kühler mit    vielen Probanden preislich (um 70 Euro) auf einer Ebene liegt.​*Temperaturbestimmung*Bei der Bestimmung der Leistungsfähigkeit einzelner Kühllösungen in    diesem Test ist der DeltaT-Wert zwischen CPU- und   Raumtemperatur    entscheidend. Er gibt an, wie gut der jeweilige Testkandidat das Fluid    mit der Raumluft zu kühlen vermag.  Je kleiner diese Differenz also      ausfällt, desto effizienter arbeitet das System. Die Lufttemperatur    bestimmen wir mit einem K102 Digitalthermometer von Voltcraft, die    CPU-Temperatur wird mit Core Temp 0.99.5 ermittelt. Die Fluidtemperatur   als  Zwischentemperatur ist in diesem Test leider nicht auslesbar.

  Die CPU wird solange mit Coredamage belastet, bis sich der      Kühlkreislauf im Gleichgewicht befindet und ein stationärer Zustand    erreicht wird - sich also bei allen Temperaturen über längere Zeit (~30    Minuten) keine Änderung mehr einstellt. Nun   ermitteln wir per K102    Digitalthermometer von Voltcraft die Raumtemperatur und lesen über Core    Temp die CPU-Temperatur aus. Dieser  Test wird  je nach Konstanz der    Messwerte mindestens zweimal  durchgeführt. 

Als Lastpunkte werden je nach Möglichkeit über die Steuerung oder ein    Aquaero die Werte 30 / 40 / 50 / 60 / 70 / 80 / 90 / 100 Prozent abgefahren.  Der Grund für   den Verzicht einer reinen Angabe der Lüfterdrehzahl ist  in der   Funktionalität der einzelnen Systeme und im Falle der H2O 920  durch die verbauten PWM-Lüfter begründet, die spannungsgeregelt keine optimale Leistungskurve aufweisen.
​zurück zum  Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Messergebnisse und Tuningmöglichkeit*Beginnen wir mit dem Alltag und vergessen zunächst Messwerte und Benchmarks, bzw. Coredamage. Einmal angeschlossen und mit installierter Software auf Custom- oder Silent-Mode gestartet, heult der Rechner nicht beim Booten auf, was zunächst überrascht, kennt man es doch nervigerweise von vielen Grafikkarten anders. Im Windows angekommen betrachten wir zunächst den Betrieb im Stillstand. Im Silent-Mode säuselt die Kühlung mit ~700 1/min nahezu unhörbar vor sich hin und hält damit über den Messzeitraum von 30 Minuten die gemittelte CPU-Temperatur auf ~42,5 °C bei 36,0 °C Wassertemperatur. Mit einer Raumtemperatur von 20,8 °C ergibt sich ein Temperaturdelta von 21,7 °C. Das anschließende Lastszenario mit Coredamage sorgt für ordentlich Wärme und katapultiert die CPU-Temperatur auf 81,3 °C und die Wassertemperatur auf 43,0 - 43,6 °C. Als Delta zur Raumtemperatur ergibt sich zwar eine große Differenz von 61,6 °C, aber die Kühlung bleibt mit ihren Drehzahlen immer unter 1.000 1/min - also zu jeder Zeit sehr leise. Die H2O 920 im Silent-Mode macht also endlich das, was man von einer Kühlung erwartet - sie ist leise, wenn man es von ihr verlangt. Weitere Tests über jeweils 30 Minuten Internetsurfen oder mehrere Youtube-Videos gleichzeitig und einer CPU-Auslastung von rund 40% - 50% lassen die Steuerung gar nicht aus der Ruhe bringen, ebenso wie die Temperaturen. Top gemacht, Antec! 

Es folgen die diversen Vergleiche. Im  Laufe der Zeit haben sich einige Modelle in unserer Serie  der kompakten CPU-Kühler angesammelt und das Vergleichsdiagramm im  Serienzustand füllt sich zusehends. Die Antec-Kühlung wirbelt die einst so wunderbar getrennten Modelle nun aber beim Vergleich der Serienlüfter etwas durcheinander. Dies ist bedingt durch die beiden verbauten PWM-Lüfter, die sich denkbar schlecht per Spannung regulieren ließen. Durch die hohe Drehzahl von max. 2.400 1/min liegt die H2O 920 mit zwei verbauten Lüftern lange Zeit gleichauf mit der Corsair H70 und trennt sich erst unterhalb von 50%-Lüfterleistung radikal. Hier bricht die Drehzahl der PWM-Lüfter schlagartig von ~1.200 auf 560 1/min ein und befördert die CPU an den Rand des Hitzetods. Da die Zweckentfremdung der Lüfter kein Manko darstellt, konzentrieren wir uns auf andere Punkte.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das gleiche Diagramm, jeweils mit einer Bestückung durch den/die Referenzlüfter von Scythe zeigt hier schon deutlicher, dass die H2O 920 nicht ganz an das Niveau der H70 heran kommt, auch wenn beide Modelle meist nur durch max. 2-3 °C getrennt sind. Dieser Umstand mag trotz der weiterentwickelten Bodenplatte komisch anmuten, aber Differenzen durch die vorherrschenden Raumtemperaturen (immer zwischen 20,5 und 21,2 °C) sind zu vernachlässigen, der Aufbau im Messraum gar gleich. Den einzigen Unterschied könnte man dem Mainboard zuschreiben, aber dann würden sich andere Werte bezüglich der H2O 620 ergeben, die im Folgenden näher betrachtet werden.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In einem weiteren Diagramm bewerten wir als nächstes die Verwendung mit  einem, bzw. zwei Exemplaren unserer Referenzlüfter, den Scythe-Modellen mit 1.600  Umdrehungen pro Minute. Hier zeigt sich deutlich, dass durch den gesteigerten Durchsatz von zwei Lüftern, gerade im unteren Drehzahlbereich einiges an Potenzial vorhanden ist. Dem gegenüber steht die Tatsache, dass in Drehzahlbereichen > 1.000 1/min auch ein Lüfter ausreichenden Durchsatz zur Verfügung stellt und man hier lieber einen geringeren Lärmpegel gegenüber der erzielbaren Mehrleistung vorziehen sollte.  
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das nun folgende Diagramm mit nur einem Referenzlüfter hat selbst mich etwas erstaunt. Durch den in nahezu allen Bereichen gleichen Aufbau der beiden Antec-Kühlungen kann man den Einfluss der effektiven Kühlfläche am Radiator sehr gut ermitteln. Bei ebenfalls wieder gleichen Testbedingungen lässt sich kaum eine merkliche Verbesserung ermitteln und die H2O 920 ergattert nur einen geringen Vorsprung, welcher sich zum Schluss sogar noch leicht umkehrt. Das gleiche Bild ergibt sich beim Test mit zwei Lüftern auf dem nachfolgenden Diagramm.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Wer jetzt schon entmutigt ist, der wird sich freuen, dass man den Abstand und damit auch die Berechtigung der beiden Kompaktkühler und auch deren Preisdifferenz wieder herstellen kann. Verbaut man an jeder Kühlung die vorhergesehene Anzahl an Lüftern, so wird wieder ein Schuh daraus. Auch wenn man mit einer modifizierten H2O 620 in die Leistungsregion der H2O 920 vordringen kann, so muss man sich dementsprechend vorhalten, dass dann kaum mehr gespart wird. Der Vorteil der PWM-geregelten Lüfter und der Software entfällt ganz, sodass man hier lieber gleich zum großen Bruder greifen sollte, der schon im Serienzustand alles richtig macht.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abschließend bildet noch einmal der direkte Vergleich mit der Corsair H70 das Ende dieses Tests. Wie schon zu Beginn erwähnt, reicht die H2O 920 nicht ganz an die Leistung der H70 heran, bietet aber bei Betrachtung des Gesamtpakets (z.B. Software, Lautstärke) einen wesentlich runderen Eindruck. Ob nun das gewechselte Mainboard einen Einfluss hat, möge jeder selbst bewerten. Im Vergleich mit einem anderen sehr guten und renommierten Test (PC-Max) ergibt sich aber im Vergleich zur H2O 620 ein nahezu identisches Bild, weshalb ich zumindest von meiner Seite von keinem nennbaren Einfluss ausgehe.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
zurück zum  Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Fazit*
Auch wenn ein Blick auf die abschließende Wertungsnote in der unten stehenden   Tabelle die Antec-Kühlung knapp hinter der H70 einordnet, so kann man doch vorweg greifen und sagen, dass  Antec mit der H2O 920 eine Kühlung abliefert, die endlich auch mal leise zu Werke gehen kann.

Auf  der Punkteseite ergibt sich insgesamt ein sehr gutes Ergebnis, welches sich nah der H70 einordnet. Kleine Unterschiede ergeben sich im Serienzustand nur durch das etwas höhere Gewicht, die fehlende Leistungsfähigkeit bei geringster Drehzahl und im positiven Sinne bei der Software. Viele Punkte heimst die Kompaktkühlung in den  Nebenkategorien ein, bei  denen das mitgelieferte Montagezubehör, die  gut bebilderte  Anleitung, die Einbaugröße und der Gesamteindruck eine  Rolle spielen. Antec folgt hier ganz dem eingeschlagenen Weg und hält  sich an das Zubehör, welches Asetek vorsieht. Dies ist hier in jeder  Hinsicht vorbildlich und stellt dem Käufer  alles Nötige zur Seite,  sodass eine problemlose Montage auf jedem Sockel  möglich ist.

Im   Alltagsbetrieb, also beim Surfen im Internet, beim Video ansehen und auch bei diversen Spielebenchmarks, die in diesem   Test nicht separat aufgeführt sind, hat die H2O 920 keinerlei Probleme  die  auf 4,2 GHz getaktete CPU zu kühlen. Und wenn man es auch nach all den vielen Kompaktkühlungen nicht mehr glaubt, es geht doch! Mit Drehzahlen zwischen 700 und 1.000 1/min bleibt die H2O 920 immer im Bereich sehr leise bis nahezu unhörbar und begeistert damit durchgehend. Endlich greift ein Hersteller das Potenzial auf, welches oft mit viel zu hohen Drehzahlen und dementsprechender Geräuschkulisse auf der Strecke geblieben ist. Performance-Fanatiker und Übertakter kommen mit dem Extreme-Modus aber weiterhin auf ihre Kosten und können im Bedarfsfall auf die volle Leistung zurückgreifen. Dass die H2O 920 dann mit anliegenden 2.400 1/min an beiden Lüftern einem herannahenden Bienenschwarm gleicht, werden diese Nutzer sicher verschmerzen können. Bei dem aktuell vorherrschenden Geräuschniveau fällt das  leise Tickern der Pumpe glücklicherweise nicht auf, sodass  diese Kritik nebensächlich erscheint und im geschlossenen Gehäuse  ohnehin nicht mehr ortbar wäre.

Die Modifikation mit einem oder zwei optionalen Lüfter(n) im Austausch (hier Scythe  S-Flex mit 1.600 1/min) ist nicht mehr notwendig. Mit der H2O 920 betritt zum ersten Mal eine Kühlung den Markt, die uneingeschränkt im Serientrim genutzt werden kann und das ohne störende Lautstärke. Der Grund ist in der guten Software und Steuerung zu finden, die es bisher so nicht gab und ganze Arbeit leistet.

Positiv ist schlussendlich auch der Preis zu werten. Zwar mutet dieser mit ~88 € recht teuer an, die gebotene Leistung, das komplette Zubehör und die besonders hervorzuhebende Geräuschkulisse (im Vergleich zu anderen Modellen) entschädigt aber auf ganzer Linie. Zudem machen sich die neuen und hochflexiblen  Schläuche, wie sie schon bei der H2O 620 zum Einsatz kamen sehr gut, und ersparen dem Anwender mittelschwere  Tobsuchtsanfälle durch arge Verspannungen beim Einbau in das Gehäuse. Trotz der knappen Niederlage in der Punktewertung ergattert die H2O 920 eine uneingeschränkte Empfehlung, denn das Gesamtbild ist mehr als stimmig und bietet jedem Nutzer eine individuell abrufbare Leistung und unglaublich große Bandbreite bei der Lautstärke - Software-Suite sei Dank!
​zurück zum  Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Testtabelle  und  Wertung*Die Bewertung des Produktes wird durch ein komplexes Punktesystem    ermittelt, welches hier nur ansatzweise zu sehen ist. Ein Großteil der    einzelnen Kriterien bleibt im Verborgenen und wird hier vereinfacht    durch ein System aus maximal 5 Sternen abgebildet. Aus den hier    sichtbaren Sternen kann die abschließende Wertungsnote nicht direkt    abgeleitet werden. Im Zuge des enger werdenden Testfeldes zeigt sich mittlerweile, dass die Abstufung der Kriterien überarbeitet werden muss, um deutlichere Ergebnisse zu liefern. Eine Aktualisierung folgt im Zuge eines der nächsten Tests mit anschließender neuer Notenfindung für bereits getestete Kühlungen.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Um die Übersicht zu wahren und dem geneigten Leser einen Vergleich der  erhältlichen Kompaktkühlungen zu geben, haben wir noch einmal alle sechs getesteten Produkte in einer Tabelle zusammengefasst. Komplettiert wird  diese in den kommenden Monaten durch die Corsair-Modelle H60 / H80 / H100.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
zurück zum  Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Links*

Produktseite Antec H20 920
Antec H2O 920 im Preisvergleich
News auf PC Games Hardware zur Antec H2O 920
Test auf PC Games Hardware  - Noctua NH-D14
​​
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Ein herzlicher Dank geht direkt an Antec für  die  Unterstützung und kurzfristige Bereitstellung des Testsamples_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Klutten (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920*




Es ist mal wieder vollbracht. Ich wünsche viel Spaß mit dem Test. ​


----------



## Aîm (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

vielen dank für den test.

das warten hat sich für mich wohl nun doch gelohnt, auch wenn mich das ergebnis erstaunt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*



Klutten schrieb:


> Das gleiche Diagramm, jeweils mit einer Bestückung durch den/die Referenzlüfter von Scythe zeigt hier schon deutlicher, dass die H2O 920 nicht ganz an das Niveau der H70 heran kommt, auch wenn beide Modelle meist nur durch max. 2-3 °C getrennt sind. Dieser Umstand mag trotz der weiterentwickelten Bodenplatte komisch anmuten, aber Differenzen durch die vorherrschenden Raumtemperaturen (immer zwischen 20,5 und 21,2 °C) sind zu vernachlässigen, der Aufbau im Messraum gar gleich. Den einzigen Unterschied könnte man dem Mainboard zuschreiben, aber dann würden sich andere Werte bezüglich der H2O 620 ergeben, die im Folgenden näher betrachtet werden.
> 
> [/INDENT]
> 
> ...



Sehe ich da den von mir solange vermissten Vergleich mit identischen Lüftern auf allen Kandidaten? 
Falls ja, wäre es das i-Tüpfelchen, wenn bei jedem dabei stehen würde, ob er mit einem oder zwei Lüftern antritt, denn wenn ich die erste Zeile richtig deute, wurden nicht überall zwei Lüfter montiert. (obwohl das möglich wäre und es hier eh nicht um den Serienzustand geht.?)

Sieht auf alle Fälle nach einem interessanten Ergebniss aus, das doch merklich anders ausfällt, als bei einigen Konkurrenztests.


----------



## Takei Naodar (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Danke Klutten für den hervorragenden Test....

Die 920 scheint mir wirklich die erste Kompaktwakü zu sein die ohne Austauschen von Lüftern etc. empfohlen werden kann....

Aber mal aus Interesse... hast du die noch da bzw musst du sie zurückschicken? 
Wenn nicht könnte man sie ja mal auseinandernehmen um dem Versagen gegen die H70 auf den Grund zu gehen, obwohl die Lüfter der 920 400 U/min schneller drehen bei 100% und sie weiterentwickelt worden sein soll....


----------



## Shizophrenic (30. Mai 2011)

Klutten schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist mal wieder vollbracht. Ich wünsche viel Spaß mit dem Test.



Super Test,daumen ^^ auf den hab ich gewartet. Und bin negativ überrascht über die Leistung der 920.  Naja ein gutes hat's, meine h70 rockt immer noch mehr^^


----------



## Malkolm (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Guter Test 

Einen kleinen Kritikpunkt habe ich aber dennoch: Die Ausgleichskurven in den Diagrammen passen in den seltensten Fällen zu den Messpunkten. I.d.R. ist deren Steigung (Betrag) zu hoch.


----------



## Klutten (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Komisch, dass sich noch niemand über die fehlende Vergrößerungsoption der Bilder beschwert hat. 

Dank einem Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl von Stephan habe ich die Links eben nachgetragen. Nun kann man auch Details erkennen - sofern man das möchte. 

@ all
Danke für die Glückwünsche. Es freut mich, wenn jemand Spaß am Lesen hat.



Malkolm schrieb:


> Guter Test
> 
> Einen kleinen Kritikpunkt habe ich aber dennoch: Die Ausgleichskurven in den Diagrammen passen in den seltensten Fällen zu den Messpunkten. I.d.R. ist deren Steigung (Betrag) zu hoch.



Die Ausgleichskurven sind genau aus dem Grund so gewählt worden, weil sie damit eben nicht jeder kleinen Änderung nachgehen, sondern viel mehr einen ausgeglichenen Verlauf aufzeigen. Dass dieser dann bei einzelnen Kurven in den Randbereichen Punkte beeinhaltet, die etwas weiter als andere abweichen, ist nicht dramatisch. Die Tendenz der Kurve zählt, für genaue Ergebnisse kann man die Werte dann immer noch direkt ablesen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Es spricht für das Layout und die Bildbearbeitung, wenn niemand über einen aufgeblasenen Artikel meckert, aber es auch niemand nötig hat, die Bilder zu vergrößern, um alles interessante zu sehen 

Bezüglich Kurven: Er hat schon recht. Die Messpunkte streuen nicht zufällig darum, sondern die Trendlinien haben eigentlich immer eine zu geringe Biegung - ein typisches Zeichen dafür, dass die gewählte Aproximationsform nicht zu den Zusammenhängen in der Realität passt.
Da es nach ner Potenzfunktion aussieht, würde mich interessieren, ob exponentielle besser passen. Eigentlich könnte man bei einem derartigen Datensatz ohne Ausreißer auch mal eine einfache polynomische ausprobieren, auch wenn er eigentlich ein bißchen zu klein dafür ist.


----------



## Vedder73 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Ich betreibe eine Antec H2O 620 und muss sagen, dass ich nur bedingt zufrieden bin. Zwar ist die Kühlleistung sehr gut und der Lüfter übers Mainboard geregelt unhörbar; aber die Pumpe nervt mit lautem Grundrauschen, was nicht in den Griff zu bekommen ist. Ich hab nen Dämmkasten gebastelt-keine besserung. ich hab die pumpe mit zalmans fanmate runtergeregelt- keine besserung. Es bleibt eigentlich nur noch der Versuch sie besser zu entkoppeln...
Hab ich ein lautes Exemplar erwischt oder geht das noch anderen so?


----------



## Borkenkaefer (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Super Testbericht. Danke Klutten!


----------



## Klutten (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*



Vedder73 schrieb:


> Ich betreibe eine Antec H2O 620 und muss sagen, dass ich nur bedingt zufrieden bin. Zwar ist die Kühlleistung sehr gut und der Lüfter übers Mainboard geregelt unhörbar; aber die Pumpe nervt mit lautem Grundrauschen, was nicht in den Griff zu bekommen ist. Ich hab nen Dämmkasten gebastelt-keine besserung. ich hab die pumpe mit zalmans fanmate runtergeregelt- keine besserung. Es bleibt eigentlich nur noch der Versuch sie besser zu entkoppeln...
> Hab ich ein lautes Exemplar erwischt oder geht das noch anderen so?


 
Über die breite Serienstreuung der Pumpen in Bezug auf die Lautstärke gab es ja bereits diverse negative Aspekte im Internet zu lesen. Scheinbar habe ich bis jetzt immer gute Exemplare erwischt, denn obwohl die Pumpe der H2O 620 etwas geräuschvoller als alle anderen zu Werke ging, war sie doch stets als leise zu bezeichnen. Ich schrieb ja auch im entsprechenden Test, dass die Pumpe aus einem Gehäuse nicht mehr auszumachen sein sollte. Scheinbar hast du wirklich eines der schlechteren Modelle erwischt. Die Corsair-Derivate waren auf ~70% immer lautlos - und weiter würde ich aus Sicherheitsgründen auch nicht runterregeln.


----------



## Takei Naodar (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*



Vedder73 schrieb:


> Ich betreibe eine Antec H2O 620 und muss sagen, dass ich nur bedingt zufrieden bin. Zwar ist die Kühlleistung sehr gut und der Lüfter übers Mainboard geregelt unhörbar; aber die Pumpe nervt mit lautem Grundrauschen, was nicht in den Griff zu bekommen ist. Ich hab nen Dämmkasten gebastelt-keine besserung. ich hab die pumpe mit zalmans fanmate runtergeregelt- keine besserung. Es bleibt eigentlich nur noch der Versuch sie besser zu entkoppeln...
> Hab ich ein lautes Exemplar erwischt oder geht das noch anderen so?


 
Hast du zufälligerweise die Pumpe als höchsten Punkt im System oder den Radi mit den Schläuchen nach oben ausgerichtet? Wenn ja kann das daran liegen, hatte das bei meiner H70 auch als ich sie noch nicht umgebaut hatte.... Produktionsbedingt ist anscheinend immer etwas Luft im System, die in die Pumpe geraten kann.... und dann gibt es ein relativ lautes Rauschen....

Den Rest schreiben wir aber wenn schon über PM oder in nem anderen Thread... OK?


----------



## Altair7 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

was denkt ihr. Lohnt der wechsel von einem Muggen 2 rev. zur H20 920 ?
zwecks Lautstärke und Temperatur. 

Der Muggen ist nämlich so schwer, dass ich die super Tempwerte nur beckomme, wenn ich den PC umkippe (Mainboard horizontal)
Bei stärkerem anziegen der Schrauben biegt sich das MoBo doch etwas durch.


@ Klutten

aus welchem Material ist denn die Halterung/Pumpe ?

auf manchen Bildern schauts so aus als ob es Metall, auf anderen so als ob es Plastik wäre.

btw. super ordentlicher Test


----------



## Aîm (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*



Altair7 schrieb:


> was denkt ihr. Lohnt der wechsel von einem Muggen 2 rev. zur H20 920 ?
> zwecks Lautstärke und Temperatur.
> 
> Der Muggen ist nämlich so schwer, dass ich die super Tempwerte nur beckomme, wenn ich den PC umkippe (Mainboard horizontal)
> Bei stärkerem anziegen der Schrauben biegt sich das MoBo doch etwas durch.


 wie du bestimmt schon selbst gesehen hast überholt die 920 sogar die d14. wo ist denn da noch die frage?


----------



## Altair7 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Frage bezog sich eher auf Geräusche

den Muggen hör ich nämlich nie. Einige Produktrezensionen sprachen der H20 920 nämlich ein nerviges Pumpenklackern zu.
zumindest, dass es ab und an klackern soll....durchaus vernehmbar.


----------



## Aîm (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*



Altair7 schrieb:


> Frage bezog sich eher auf Geräusche
> 
> den Muggen hör ich nämlich nie. Einige Produktrezensionen sprachen der H20 920 nämlich ein nerviges Pumpenklackern zu.
> zumindest, dass es ab und an klackern soll....durchaus vernehmbar.


 oh, sry. hab nur den teil mit den temps gelesen.
bzgl. der geräusche ists zum einen ein glücksfaktor der produktion, zum anderen der aufbau im gehäuse.
an sich sollte man aber im normalfall aus einem geschlossenem gehäuse heraus bis auf die lüfter nix mehr hören. kannst ja bei youtube ein bisschen probehören ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*



Altair7 schrieb:


> Der Muggen ist nämlich so schwer, dass ich die super Tempwerte nur beckomme, wenn ich den PC umkippe (Mainboard horizontal)
> Bei stärkerem anziegen der Schrauben biegt sich das MoBo doch etwas durch.



Eine gewisse Mainboardbiegung ist normal. Afaik gibt es für den Mugen auch eine Backplate zum nachrüsten, aber eins steht fest: Wenn du große Unterschiede zwischen liegend und stehend hast, dann ist der Anpressdruck zu gering.




Altair7 schrieb:


> den Muggen hör ich nämlich nie. Einige Produktrezensionen sprachen der H20 920 nämlich ein nerviges Pumpenklackern zu.
> zumindest, dass es ab und an klackern soll....durchaus vernehmbar.


 
Klutten da bislang wohl Glück - aber entweder ist die Streuung sehr hoch, oder das Gehör der Tester sehr unterschiedlich. Leider macht sich kaum einer die Mühe, etwaige wahrgenommene Geräusche zu quantifizieren, weswegen die Unterscheidung zwischen beidem schwerfällt.


----------



## Altair7 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

danke schon mal für die Antworten

fehlt nur noch eine "Werkstoffprüfung" ^^



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine gewisse Mainboardbiegung ist normal. Afaik gibt es für den Mugen auch eine Backplate zum nachrüsten, aber eins steht fest: Wenn du große Unterschiede zwischen liegend und stehend hast, dann ist der Anpressdruck zu gering.


 Backplate is standardmäßig dabei  

ich meine ja auch, dass es sich, wenn ich sie Schrauben stärker anziege, das Board auch im horizontalem Zustand verbiegt.
Allerdigs habe ich ihn so verbaut, dass sich die langen Seiten oben & unten anstat rechts & links befinden...sollte meiner Meinung aber nichts ausmachen.

ich habe gelesen, dass man mit der H20 920 bessere Temps. beckommt, wenn man die Luft von ausen in das Gehäuse bläßt. Sinnvoll ?
ach ja, zudem stand in einer Rezension, dass die Antek Waküs nicht in einen CM 690 passen würden.
wenn da ein muggen 2  reinpasst, sollte die doch 2x reinpassen.

...dass hier alles wird warscheinlich darauf hinaus laufen, dass ich mein Mainboard ausbauen werde, Muggen 2 noch mal neu draufklatsch, stressteste und das gleiche mit der H20 920 mache 

zum Glück hat man als frischgebackener Abiturient schon Ferien 

mfg

Altair7


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*



Altair7 schrieb:


> ich meine ja auch, dass es sich, wenn ich sie Schrauben stärker anziege, das Board auch im horizontalem Zustand verbiegt.



Ich weiß nicht genau, wie es mit Scythes Backplate aussieht - aber ansonsten bezog sich meine Aussage auf jeden beliebigen Zustand. Selbst bei einem Boxed-Kühler SOLL sich das Board ein bißchen verbiegen. Nicht mehr so stark, wie zu P4 Zeiten - aber die Flexibilität ist eingeplant, wenn es um den Anpressdruck geht.
Sockel 1366 z.B. ist mit 0 bis ~20 kg allein durch den Kühler spezifiziert - statisch. Dynamisch sind nochmal 70 kg extra erlaubt.



> ich habe gelesen, dass man mit der H20 920 bessere Temps. beckommt, wenn man die Luft von ausen in das Gehäuse bläßt. Sinnvoll ?



Hängt vom Gesamtlüftungskonzept ab. Ich würde in 99% der Fälle rausblasend montieren. In jedem Fall geht die Senkung der CPU-Temperatur bei reinsaugender Montage zu Lasten der Gehäuseinnentemperatur und damit aller anderen Komponenten.



> ach ja, zudem stand in einer Rezension, dass die Antek Waküs nicht in einen CM 690 passen würden.
> wenn da ein muggen 2  reinpasst, sollte die doch 2x reinpassen.



Vom Volumen her sicher - aber z.T. gibt es Probleme, wenn um die 120er Öffnungen kaum Platz ist. Der Radiator steht nunmal seitlich ~2 cm über und wenn der Platz da fehlt, kann anderswo noch soviel sein - es passt nicht.



> zum Glück hat man als frischgebackener Abiturient schon Ferien



Genieß sie. Sind die besten Ferien, die man je haben wird


----------



## Altair7 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Ok, werd sie mir mal holen (weis immer noch nicht, um welches Material es sich handelt). Notfalls muss sie halt wieder zurück geschickt werden.

bei meinem Glück erwisch ich warscheinlich eine von der "aufgebohrten" Sorte 




mfg

Altair7


----------



## Klutten (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Der Rahmen, der die Pumpe hält, ist aus Metall und kann mit den Schrauben bis auf Block geschraubt werden. So hat man einen definierten Anpressdruck. Die Backplate ist aus Kunststoff.


----------



## Altair7 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Danke


----------



## Support@ANTEC (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Hi Vedder73,

normalerweise dürftest du die Pumpe kaum hören. Wenn ich mit dem Ohr direkt ans Gehäuse rangehe (LanBoy Air), welches praktisch als offen zu betrachten ist, kann ich ein leises Surren der Pumpe hören. Eventuell hat sich eine Lufttasche im Pumpengehäuse festgesetzt, die die Geräusche verursacht. Als störend sollte die Pumpe aber nicht empfunden werden, denn da könnte man ja dann gleich nen fetten Lüfter auf nen air cooler setzen.

Gruß,

ANTECsupport


----------



## AnDCrySis (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Servus liebe Community,

und zwar möchte ich mir jetzt die 920er holen, da sie ja doch wie es scheint, gute Arbeit zu leisten. Jedoch hätte ich an dieser Stelle nochmal die Frage zur gehäuseblüftung bei einem CM 690 Plus. 

Hier mal meine Methode wie ich es machen würde(im Anhang). Vorne und oben sind jeweils 140er, an der Kühlung wären dann ja 120er.

Besitzt ihr Verbesserungsvorschläge, was könnte ich anders machen?

Danke und grüße


----------



## koe80 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

genau so hab ich es auch mit ner h50 / h70 allerdings hab ich den radiaor außerhalb verschraubt is ja egal.

so passt das auf jedenfall.


----------



## vonBusch (18. August 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Hallo, ich habe eine Frage zum einbau, so wie auf der obigen Skizze dargestellt, ziehen die hinteren Lüfter die Luft ins Gehäuse rein. Verstauben da nicht die Lamellen des Antec Kühlers ungemein? Und was ist, wenn man die Lüfter andersrum einbaut, also, dass sie die warme Luft raus pressen? Ist die Luft im PC zu warm um die Lamellen richtig zu kühlen? lg


----------



## Support@ANTEC (18. August 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Hallo vonBusch,

wenn man die Luft ins Gehäuse und durch den Radiator befördert besteht natürlich die Möglichkeit, dass sich auch mehr Staub in den Lamellen verfängt. Bei gelegentlicher Reinigung, ist dies aber kein Problem.

Ob man die Luft nun ins Gehäuse oder heraus befördert hängt sehr von deiner generellen Konfiguration ab. Man kann mit der ersten Variante einige Grad gut machen, da kalte Luft durch den Radiator gezogen wird. Ist dies nicht unbedingt nötig, kann man auch die normale Variante wählen und die Luft aus dem Gehäuse hinaus befördern.

Viele Grüße,

ANTECsupport


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (22. August 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

hmm netter test habe mir auch schon ueberlegt diese kühlung für meinen zweiten pc zu kaufen aber habe in vielen foren bereits gelesen dass die pumpe so laut sein sollte wisst ihr da genaueres,im test schneidet sie ja ganz gut ab aber warum haben manche leute probleme mit der lautstärke dieser pumpe???

lg enigma


----------



## Klutten (22. August 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Scheinbar gibt es bei allen Herstellern recht große Differenzen in der dauerhaften Qualität bei der Herstellung. Anders kann ich mir die geschilderten Probleme im Internet nicht plausibel erklären, denn ich habe die ganzen Kühlungen im Laufe der Zeit schon in einige Gehäuse eingebaut und keine großen Auffälligkeiten bei den Pumpen erlebt. 

Einen großen Einfluss scheint die Übertragung von Vibrationen zu haben. Im offenen, horizontalen Aufbau und in einem voll gedämmten CS601 von Chieftec habe ich die Pumpe (H2O 920) jeweils kaum wahrnehmen können, in einem absolut nakten Lian Li A05 dagegen schon. Die Pumpe der H70 in einem ungedämten Lian Li Cube ist dagegen wieder absolut leise und kaum auszumachen.

Scheinbar muss man es einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (23. August 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Hi!

Ich habe ja selber die H20-920 und ich muss sagen das die Pumpe nicht zuhören ist...
Nur das wenn ich den Radi mal bewegt habe wegen umbau, dann muss wohl die Pumpe nen paar sekunden nen bissel luft verarbeiten...
Wobei mir mal wer gesagt hatte das die Luftleer seien...

Aber wie gesagt gebe ich meinen Vorrednern recht...kann auch am Case leigen wie vibrationen übertragen werden...


----------



## Lt.Ford (23. August 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

ich hab mir die kühlung bestellt. sollte demnächst eintreffen. falls es dich interessiert, kann ich ja hier meine erfahrung reinposten

ich hoffe nur, dass die beigelegten Lüfter wirklich so leise sind, wie hier beschrieben. austauschen werde ich sie auf keinen Fall. Da schick ich die 90€ WaKü lieber zurück und kauf mir ne billigere, bei der ich dann den Lüfter austausche. Dann komm ich bestimmt auf den selben Preis.


----------



## NeonEvangelion (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

hab mir auch die 920 besorgt. die temps sind jetzt kein hexenwerk, jedenfalls bei mir. 40 grad im idel bei nem 2600k non oc find ich jetzt nicht soo kühl. allerdings fängt die pumpe nach einer woche schon an leichte schnargeräusche von sich zu geben....das find ich mal nich so toll! leider scheint das system auch nicht voll befüllt zu sein, hatte aus dem radi ein deutliches gluckern beim schütteln hören können. mal schauen wie lange die geräusche bleiben oder lauter werden...


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*



NeonEvangelion schrieb:


> hab mir auch die 920 besorgt. die temps sind jetzt kein hexenwerk, jedenfalls bei mir. 40 grad im idel bei nem 2600k non oc find ich jetzt nicht soo kühl. allerdings fängt die pumpe nach einer woche schon an leichte schnargeräusche von sich zu geben....das find ich mal nich so toll! leider scheint das system auch nicht voll befüllt zu sein, hatte aus dem radi ein deutliches gluckern beim schütteln hören können. mal schauen wie lange die geräusche bleiben oder lauter werden...


 
naja aber 40 grad imidle erscheint mir nicht so der burner da habe ich ja mit meiner corsair H50 kühlung mein I7 2600K im idle mit 34 grad am laufen beim zocken unter laste  geht er nie ueber die 45 grad hinaus so die temps laut aida64/everest


----------



## Free99 (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Hi,

hab mir die WaKü auch gekauft und eingebaut. Läuft eigentlich ganz super, Idle Temps von ca. 34-36°C und unter "Lüfter-Volldrehzahl" sind wir bei ca. 31°C im Minimum.
Zum System:
Asrock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3
i7-2600k @ 4,8GHz (max)
8Gig Ram
GTX260
der 920 als Kühler und Coolaboratory Liquid Ultra als WLP
Windows 7 Pro 64bit

Mein Problem ist die Lüfterdrehzahl im Extreme Modus. Das ganze sieht folgendermaßen aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habt ihr das selbe Problem? Kann doch nicht sein, dass die Lüfter ständig runterschalten. Das ist nicht der Graph, man hört sogar wie sie kurz die Drehzahl runterschrauben.

Danke

Gruß


----------



## <BaSh> (27. August 2011)

Sinnvoller wären Last-Temperaturen gewesen. Idel-Temperaturen sind nichtssagend. Auch ist eine Raumtemperatur Pflicht. Was bringen uns die 34° im Idle wenn dir Raumtemperatur -10° beträgt( übertrieben dargestellt). Das mit den Lüftern kann ich dir nicht erklären.


----------



## Free99 (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Erstmal danke für die fixe Antwort... geforderte Daten:

aktuelle Raumtemp 26°C
mit CoreDamage kamen vereinzelte Kerne auch an die 70°C


----------



## <BaSh> (27. August 2011)

Habe gerade eine Idee zu den Lüftern. Vielleicht dreheb die Lüfter einmal voll auf und "laufen dann langsam aus". Ansonsten vielleicht mal beim Antec Support nachfragen ob das gewollt ist.


----------



## Free99 (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Nein die Lüfter drehen tatsächlich so wie es der Graph sagt.
Hoch, runter, hoch, runter, hoch, runter... usw. Man hört das ja deutlich.

Hab jetzt mal bei Antec eine Anfrage gestellt.

kleines Update:
Habe CoreDamage jetz mal laufen lassen

Zimmertemperatur 25°C
i7-2600k @ 4,4Ghz
die H2O 920 läuft auf Extreme (siehe Fan Speed Bug, also nicht ganz 100% Leistung)
CoreDamage für 15 Minuten
Temperaturen siehe Screenshot




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Fazit: Top Wakü ^^


----------



## Lt.Ford (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

also ich hab die wakü vorhin eingebaut.

läuft top und temperaturen sind einwandfrei. einzig und allein: die pumpe rattert. nicht laut, aber wenn man den kopf an den PC hebt, dann hört mans.
da ich keine boxen hab, hab ich permanent eigentlich mein headset auf. wenn ichs auf hab, dann hör ich absolut gar nichts. selbst wenn ich meinen kopf (mit headset) ans gehäuse hinhebe, ich höre kein rattern. ich hörs irgendwie nur ohne headset. daher stört mich das nicht, da ich das headset wie gesagt permanent auf habe.

zum problem mit den lüfern: also meine lüfter drehen nicht auf und ab, aber ich kann das nicht so gut beurteilen, da ich dauer silent eingestellt hab und nur testweise hochgestellt hab. bei dem kurzen test hab ich das allerdings nicht feststellen können.


----------



## Free99 (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Also für den Test reicht es schon 20 Sekunden ... das geht sofort los, der dreht hoch und direkt wieder runter usw.


----------



## NeonEvangelion (28. August 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

dann is vllt die steuerung hinne....meine lüfter, bzw jetzt nurnoch einer, läuft konstant im costum und silent mode. hab den hinteren jetzt gegen nen alpenföhn, diesen schwarz/orangenen gewechselt und übers board angeschlossen...das bringt glatte 4-5 grad im idel und ist trotzt der 2-400 rpm mehr, nicht lauter als der quallitativ hochwertige antec lüfter. also, als erstes die lüfter tauschen! core damage teste ich auch mal, allerdings hab ich unter r.u.s.e. bei max auflösung und host server nich mehr als 45-46 grad. selbes gilt auch für civ 5 auf max und voller karte.

idel...naja, aber unter last bis jetzt ok. mal sehen was core damage so bringt...

....prime läuft jetzt seid 20 min und ich komm nich über 5ß grad...da wirkt aber der albenföhn gut mit. die lüfterdrehzahl des antec pleibt stabil, also keine sprünge.

....so, nach 5 minuten core damage bin ich auf 52 grad gekommen, jedenfalls laut dem asus monitor. länger wollt ich aber dann auch nich mehr, da die mangelde funktionstüchtigkeit des pc dann irgenwann langweilig wird.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (28. August 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Hi!

@ Free99....

Habe ja auch die Antec H20-920 und wenn ich den auf Extreme laufen lasse,
sieht bei mir das Diagram nicht annähernt so aus wie deines...

Und deine Temps sind aber mal echt hoch... 
Wie siehts generell mit dem Airflow aus?
Haste die Lüfter raus blasend oder rein blasend gemacht?

Hier mal mein Diagram...


UPDATE: 

Habe Prime95 mal 20 mins laufen lassen...und es sind mal gerade 36 grad Wassertemp, laut Antec Programm.
Also so heiss wie von   Free99....


----------



## Free99 (28. August 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Achso, meine Temperaturen sind die CPU Temps, nicht die des Wassers. Wasstemperatur war ja auch 36°

warum meinst du meine Temps sind so hoch?

lass mal CoreDamage laufen, der knallt härter als Prime95
Bei Prime95 kann ich noch ohne Probleme mein System benutzen
bei Core Damage dauerts dann doch bei vielen Anwendungen länger

Ja ich hoffe ja es kommt was bei der Mail an den Support rum.
Aber viel Lust die Steuerung auszutauschen hab ich ja nich...


//edit: 
krass... also wenn ich einen der beiden Lüfter rausziehe, läuft der 1. auf voller Leistung.

//edit2:
so... klassischer Userfehler... da ich den 2. Lüfteraufgrund von Platzmangel ausserhalb des Gehäuses betreiben muss und er somit durch das Lüftergitter des Gehäuses blockiert war, scheint die Lüftersteuerung in einer Art fail-safe gehangen zu haben, um den Lüfter durch rauf und runterfahren der Drehzahl zum laufen zu bekommen (reine Spekulation meinerseits).
Habe das Lüftergitter mit nem Hammer bearbeitet, jetzt rennt das Ding wie blöde 

Danke an alle für die Hilfe


//edit3: 

so sieht das ganze jetz mit 2 funktionierenden Lüftern aus ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (29. August 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Hi!

Mit welchem Programm liest du denn die CPU Temp aus?
Es gibt KEIN Programm was die wirklichen Temps auslesen... so wurde es mir hier im Forum schon gesagt!

Alleine der Unterschied bei meinem Sys...mit Everest Ulti...und Aida 64... 
CPU Kerne werden mit je 20 grad Unterschied ausgelesen.
SpeedFan lüg bis sich die balken biegen...

Daher wirste mit deinen Vermuteten Temps nicht richtig liegen...
Was die Antec H20-920 dir anzeigt, ist die WasserTemp.

Ich vermute mal wenn Wassertemps bei 36 grad sind müsste man noch ne gute ecke zurechnen, 
um auf einer ca. CPU Temp zukommen, vermute mal so um die 10 grad dazu...


----------



## Free99 (29. August 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Also wem man nun was glauben kann, kann ich dir nicht sagen.

Du kannst auch die Wassertemperatur hinterfragen, denn wo wird sie gemessen?
direkt unter der Pumpe wird die Temperatur sicher höher sein als im Radiator.

Der CPUID HW Monitor ist denke ich relativ zuverlässig.

Du siehst in meinem Screenshot diese lange Liste an Systemdaten, das ist er.
unter den Temps vom Mainboard (CPUTIN) sollte die Temp unterhalb der CPU im Sockel gemessen werden (so wars bei alten Boards, da hast du den Fühler sogar sehen können)
dann weiter unten siehst du die Core Temps vom Prozessor selbst. Frag mich nicht wie die zustande kommen, aber wenn die unter Last mal eben 20° mehr als die Temp vom Board betragen, halte ich das schon für realistisch, dass hier die Fühler unmittelbar in der nähe der Kerne liegen. Sinnigerweise natürlich unterm Kern und nicht zwischen Kühler und Kern.
Ich will allerdings auch nicht wissen, wie die Temps der Kerne aussehen, wenn man den mit nem Boxed übertaktet und die Leute Temps von 60-70° beim MB ablesen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. August 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Nicht die Software ist unzuverlässig (bzw.: meistens  ), sondern die Sensoren sind es. Da hilft auch keine Rumraterei, ob die Werte realistisch sind - denn letztlich vergleichst du da das Ergebnis eines Messsystems mit einer vermuteten Ungenauigkeit von min. ±10 K mit einem komplett erratenen Wert. Wassertemperaturen dagegen kann man dagegen sehr einfach auf Grad genau messen und entsprechende Systeme sind billig genug, um sie in so eine Komplettkühlung zu integrieren. Wo man da misst, dürfte Wakü-typisch relativ egal sein. Selbst wenn der Durchfluss weit unter echten Wasserkühlungen liegt, wird man mühe haben, mehr als 3-4 K Unterschied zwischen heißer und kalter Seite zu erzielen.


----------



## GBoos (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Hi,

hin gerade auf den Test gestossen und muss sagen, dass ich von dem Antec System positiv ueberrascht bin. Ich hab's hier auf einem Zweitsystem mit einem I7 2600k mit 4.8Ghz OC quasi 24/7 laufen. Meine Zimmertemperaturen belaufen sich immer so um 30-35 (Spitze) Grad. Somit komme ich im Idle Mode nie ueber 38-40C und unter Prime95 nie ueber 65C. Die Steuerungssoftware ist super easy. Ich brauchte zwar einige Zeit um die richtige Balance zwischen Kuehlung und Geraeuschkulisse zu finden, bin dann aber mit den gefundenen Einstellungen super happy.


----------



## Sladjan (28. September 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Hallo Leute,

Gestern habe ich mein PC zusammengestellt. Bis auf zwei Sachen funktioniert alles. OCZ PCIe-SSD wird nicht erkannt und der Kühler Antec H2O 920 macht Probleme. Die Ventilatoren starten ab und zu nicht, sind angeschlossen an Strom für Prozessor Lüfter. Außerdem bei Starten von Antec Belive it - Programm kommt eine Meldung das USB Anschluss nicht korrekt angeschlossen ist. Hab bei allen USB Stecker probiert, das gleiche Ergebnis. 

Bord: Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7

Was kann das sein?


----------



## saba (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Bin mit dem teil zufrieden:leise,kühl.
Ein problem gibt es doch und wie es aussieht bin ich auch nicht der einzige der das hat.
Ich kann mitgelieferte software nicht nutzen und so auch meine lüfter nichtmal steuern,was aktuell bei bf3 beta zocken (zum glück nur) zu spiel freezen führt.

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?
Sys:win 7 64 bit,asus p5k-vm,E 6750 @3,2 ghz,3gb ram+ati 5770.

Danke.


----------



## Support@ANTEC (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Hallo Sladjan, Hallo saba,

kontrolliert doch mal im Gerätemanger, ob die Kühler korrekt erkannt worden sind. Es ist sehr wichtig, dass man die Software und Treiber zuerst installiert und nicht bereits vorher die USB-Verbindung herstellt.

Falls ihr andersherum vorgegangen seid, dann solltet ihr die Software und Treiber vom System entfernen. Idealerweise auch noch mal mit einem Registry Cleaner alle Registry Einträge entfernen lassen. Dann die Installation der Software und Treiber erneut ausführen.

Lasst mich wissen, wie es läuft.

ANTECsupport

P.S. Die Lüfter drehen auch ohne die Software am Laufen zu haben bei Bedarf automatisch hoch. Die Freezes in der BF3 BETA sind wohl eher auf die BETA zurückzuführen. Hast du dein System übertaktet?


----------



## saba (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Hallo *Support@ANTEC

**mein prozi ist übertaktet,ja.
von st.takt 2,7 auf 3,2ghz.

** habe alle einträge die ich finden konnte gelöscht,usb abgesteckt,software frisch installiert,usb wieder angesteckt und neugestartet.

geht aber immer noch nicht.

kannst du bitte genauer erklären nach was ich im geräte manager suchen soll?


ab und an kommt mal meldung vom windows "das gerät konnte nicht erkannt werden" bla bla.
dann  ist es auch unter "geräte und drucker" zu sehen.




um sicher zu gehen und um zu testen habe ich mein  8 jahre altes sys genommen(alles standart) in der hoffnung das ganze dort zum laufen zu bringen, aber auch dort wollte es nicht.


gucke bitte auch hier rein:Antec Kühler H2O 920 - USB Connection Issue, any help is appreciated. - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net
evtl ein fertigungsproblem bei dem wir user einfach nichts machen können?


grüß.

*


----------



## Klutten (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Dies ist zumindest ein guter Anhaltspunkt um festzustellen, ob wirklich alle Geräte entfernt wurden.

 -> Windows XP - Ungenutzte Treiber und Gerte entfernen   (unabhängig vom Betriebssystem)


----------



## GBoos (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Ich hab Probleme mit Win Server 2008R2 SP1 in Verbindung mit der Steuerungs-Software gehabt. MIt dem auf der Webseite erhaeltlichen Update ging's dann aber.


----------



## Lt.Ford (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Hallo Leute,

wie ich ja bereits geschrieben habe, hab ich diese Kühlung hier bei mir am Laufen. Leider macht sie, nunja, "Probleme", wenn mans überhaupt so nennen kann.
Wie ich bereits am Anfang geschrieben habe, hörte man permanent ein leises Rattern. Dieses hört man nun nicht mehr (zum Glück). Allerdings hört man jetzt ein anderes, deutlich lauteres Rattern. Allerdings nur sporadisch.
Vor 2 Wochen war es so: Beim Anschalten des PCs hörte man 5 Minuten lang ein recht lautes Rattern. Nach den 5 Minuten war es still.
Mittlerweile ist es so, dass das Rattern nur noch ab und zu beim Einschalten kommt. Dafür aber immer öfters jetzt mitten im Betrieb. Manchmal kommt es alle 5 Minuten (das nervt -.-), manchmal gar nicht (?), manchmal aber auch erst nach mehreren Stunden. Das Rattern geht meistens dann so 2-5 Minuten, nie länger. Man gewöhnt sich eigentlich dran, aber da es unregelmäßig passiert, ist es schon sehr störend.

Bei Hardwareluxx im Forum hab ich von Antec Support gelesen, dass es einen anfänglichen Lufteinschluss gibt und es daher rattert. Das behebt sich aber nach ein paar Minuten. so hab ichs jedenfalls verstanden, das trifft ja auch bei mir zu, bzw traf zu. mittlerweile kommt es ja auch im laufenden Betrieb. Und mitten im Betrieb kann ja wohl schlecht Luft reinkommen, oder?

Jetzt mal meine Frage. Ist mein Gerät defekt oder ist das "normal"? Kann man dagegen etwas tun?

Ich hab gelesen, dass man die Pumpe anders montieren kann, sprich gedreht oder sonstwie. Hilft das?

Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob ich das Gerät zurückgeben kann. Ich hab ein extra kleineres Gehäuse gewählt, damit es im Zimmer nicht zu viel Platz wegnimmt. (Thermaltake V4) Ich hatte anfänglich Schwierigkeiten den Radiator einzubauen und habe dabei versehentlich mal "darüber hinausgeschraubt" (war nicht ganz leicht ), sodass neben den Schraubenlöchern nun kleinere Kratzer auf dem Radiator zu sehen sind. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob K&M das zurücknimmt (falls es bemerkt wird^^). Aber das ist dann doch eher ein Problem für den Hersteller/Antec oder nicht?

wow. was für ein text  hoffentlich weiß hier jemand was. ich glaub ich schreib nebenher auch mal den Support an. mal sehen, was dabei rauskommt ^^ //Edit: an dieser stelle mal ein edit. Ich war grad auf der Seite und hab gesehen, dass es "schneller geht, wenn man sein Problem auf Englisch schildert". Was ist das bitte für ein Support? Ich zahl Geld und soll mein Problem jetzt auch noch auf Englisch schildern. Wow. Hab ich gar kein Bock drauf. Deshalb erstmal nur hier.

danke schonmal für die antworten
mfg

PS: Ich schreib den Post genau jetzt, weil es mich extrem nervt. Grad in diesem Moment ist das Rattern da, es taucht auf, verschwindet, taucht auf, verschwindet usw. Und das schon seit 15 Minuten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Hast du den Radiator mit Anschlüssen nach unten eingebaut? Das kann bei Lufteinschlüssen helfen, weil sich die Luft da am ehesten sammelt.


----------



## Lt.Ford (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

mit anschlüssen meinst du die schläuche, oder? 
jap, die "hängen" nach unten.

und was meinst du mit "Das kann bei Lufteinschlüssen helfen, weil sich die Luft da am ehesten sammelt"?  was kann helfen? die schläuche nach unten oder nach oben? ^^ also wo sammelt sich die luft? ^^

also hat es eher etwas mit dem radiator zu tun und nicht mit der pumpe, hab ich das richtig verstanden?

//Edit:

falls es nicht ganz klar wurde oben, das rattern trifft jetzt immer häufiger auf. wollt ich nur so nebenbei anmerken. ^^
also z.B. gerade. beim einschalten gar nichts, nach 2 minuten rattern. nach 5 minuten hat es aufgehört. und jetzt grad fängt es wieder an (10 minuten sind seit dem einschalten um).
als ob mich der pc trollen will


----------



## Support@ANTEC (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Hallo Lt.Ford,

das Geräusche sollte natürlich nicht vorhanden sein. Auch nicht sporadisch. Also am besten deinen Händler trotz alles macken kontaktieren und nach einem Austausch fragen. Wenn es da nicht klappt, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, dann schreibe bitte eine Email mit Rechnungskopie and europe.rma@antec.com

Hallo saba,

wir arbeiten an Software und Treiber Updates, was das ganze Installationsprozedere optimiert. Aber bei dir würde ich auch zu einem Austausch raten, da du ja schon einiges probiert hast ohne Erfolg. Wahrscheinlich ein Defekt in der Steuerungsplatine der Pumpe.

Viele Grüß,

ANTECsupport


----------



## Lt.Ford (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Okay, ich dachte da kann ich drumherum kommen, indem ich es einfach anders montiere xD

wie auch immer, ich hab mich mal mit dem händler in kontakt gesetzt, mal sehen was der schreibt. danke schonmal für die antwort ^^

mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*



Lt.Ford schrieb:


> und was meinst du mit "Das kann bei Lufteinschlüssen helfen, weil sich die Luft da am ehesten sammelt"?  was kann helfen? die schläuche nach unten oder nach oben? ^^ also wo sammelt sich die luft? ^^
> 
> also hat es eher etwas mit dem radiator zu tun und nicht mit der pumpe, hab ich das richtig verstanden?


 
Typische Ursachen für Rattern sind defekte Pumpen (da hilft nichts) und Luft in der Pumpe. In letzterem Fall muss man der Luft eine Möglichkeit geben, sich außerhalb der Pumpe abzusetzen. In einer normalen Wakü ist das Aufgabe des AGBs, in einer Kompaktwakü muss man den Radiator missbrauchen. Da Luft ungern von oben nach unten wandert, muss man den so montieren, dass der Auslass möglichst tief liegt, damit die Luft gefangen wird. Die genaue Lage kann dabei, je nach Art der Kanäle im Radi, variieren - aber Schläuche nach oben ist immer falsch. Möglichkeiten sind: Radiator senktrecht, beide Schläuche unten; Radiator senkrecht, Schläuche seitlich mit dem Einlass über dem Auslass (macht nur Sinn, wenn weiß, welcher welcher ist) und Radiator wagerecht, Schläuche nach unten. Die erste Variante dürfte imho das meiste Potential haben - aber probieren kann nicht schaden.

Ein Austausch auf Garantie/Kulanz/Gewährleistung ist aber vorzuziehen. Du hast nunmal keine Möglichkeit, die Luft ganz aus dem System zu bekommen und solltest nicht darunter leiden, dass die Befüllung nicht 100% richtig lief.


----------



## Lt.Ford (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

danke für die kleine aufklärung.
ich denke ich werde dann einfach auf luftkühlung umsteigen. ich dachte mit so einer kompaktwasserkühlung mach ich nix falsch, aber scheint wohl doch so gewesen zu sein


----------



## Opusdei (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Hallo hat wer ne Ahnung von der chil Control Software ?

Zb automatische anhebung wie der Verlauf der Drehzahl ansteigt ? 

Ps nach dreistunden Cod. Black Ops wird es recht warm im Gehäuse ( 2 msi 560 gtx ti Hawk ) bin am überlegen die Luft von ausen ins Gehäuse zu leiten nach dem die kerne recht warm werden. Bringt das was ?!


----------



## Raffnix (8. November 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Hallo Support-Antec,

ich habe mir die Antec H2O 920 angeschafft und erst die Software installiert und dann den USB-Stecker angesteckt.
Aber trotzdem wird bei mir angezeigt, das die USB-Verbindung nicht in Ordnung ist. Auch im Geräte-Manager ist sie nicht zu finden.
Gibt es eine Lösung für mein Problem oder ist sie defekt?
Vielen Dank im voraus!!!


----------



## Support@ANTEC (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Hi Raffnix,

welches Mainboard und welche Windows Version verwendest du? Welche Farbe hat die LED in der Pumpe/Kühlkörper wenn du den USB Stecker angeschlossen hast?

Gruß,

ANTECsupport


----------



## Raffnix (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Hi Support@Antec,
ich habe ein Asus P8Z68V-Pro Mainboard und Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit. Das Licht leuchtet weiß mit verbundenem USB-Stecker und ist dann im silentmode. 
Ich bim am verzweifeln...
MfG


----------



## saba (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

willkommen im club,Raffnix.

habe anderes board,das gleiche BS und das gleiche problem(immer noch).

steckt man den stecker ab, geht er auf max. drehzahl und wird laut.

angeschlossen leuchtet's weiß-bläulich,ist leise und lässt sich nicht zu bedienen,weil i-was mit dem usb nicht stimmen soll.


hier werden es auch immer mehr:Antec Kühler H2O 920 - USB Connection Issue, any help is appreciated.


----------



## Support@ANTEC (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Hallo Leute,

Das der Kühler nicht erkannt wird ist kein Massenproblem. Ihr müsst immer bedenken, dass die Leute mit dem selben Fehler oft auf gleiche Forenbeiträge stoßen und auch dort posten. Zufriedene Kunden schreiben jedoch weniger häufig. Solltet Ihr trotz allen Versuchen der Neuinstallation nicht zum gewünschten Erfolg kommen, lasst euch den Kühler bei eurem Händler gegen einen neuen Tauschen. Dies sollte das Problem dann entgültig beheben. Ihr könnt euch natürlich auch direkt an uns wenden via europe.rma@antec.com, jedoch sollte euer Händler die erste Anlaufstelle sein.

Viele Grüße,

ANTECsupport


----------



## dson660 (15. August 2012)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Ich habe das Problem das die Wasserkühlung zwar am Anfang (vor zwei monaten) wunderbar funktionierte, aber seit gestern macht sie ein fast unerträgliches Fiepen.

Ich kann nur noch am Pc siten wenn ich laute Musik anmache ansonsten müsste ich ausrasten bei dem Fiepen.

Woran liegt das? Die Lüfter sind beide freigängig und wenn ich sie mit der Hand kurz stoppe ändert sich nichts am Fiepen.

Für Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Per Usb wurde die Pumpe am Anfang erkannt doch nun zeigt sie den gleichen Fehler wie bei allen anderen hier, irgendwas mit der Usb Verbindung scheint nicht okay zu sein, obwohl das Kabel ordentlich angebracht ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. August 2012)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Könnte klassisches Spulenfiepen aus der Lüftersteuerung sein. Abhilfe schafft allenfalls, dass ursächliche Bauteil zu finden und z.B. mit Lack am schwingen zu hindern.


----------



## SkapyTek (19. August 2012)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Hallo,
hab das Problem das seit dem Update der Chill Control Software auf die Version 1.2 die Lautstärke in der Software nicht mehr angezeigt wird.
Die grünen Striche die zusätzlich die Lautstärke zum Wert (bspw 22 db) anzeigen sind noch vorhanden.
Hab den alten Treiber vor dem Update deinstalliert und den PC neugestartet.
Habs auch schon probiert mit de und neuinstallieren.
Ist das ein allgemeines Problem oder tritt dies nur bei mir auf?
Wie kann ich dieses Problem beheben?

danke


----------



## RobYourDeath (15. November 2012)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Hallo Antec Support,

Ich habe das Problem das die Wasserkühlung nicht richtig gesteuert wird, sie oftmals unnötig auf hochtouren und ist deshalb störend laut.
Woran kann das liegen? 

Ich nutze FreeBSD 9-0 Release


----------



## Support@ANTEC (15. November 2012)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Hi RobYourDeath,

Die Pumpe verwendet die zuletzt gespeicherten Einstellungen. Eventuell wurde ein Profil via Windows hinterlegt, welches die Lüfter schon bei geringem Temperaturanstieg hochdrehen lässt. Dies würde sich dann nur via ChillControl und Windows zurücksetzen lassen. Am besten Profil "Silent" wählen und danach bleibt dies auch so eingestellt.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## saba (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

ich habe inzwischen ein neues board(ASRock z77 pro3)frische win installation+alle updates+antec's soft. version 1.2 etc. und immer noch das gleiche problem.
ich habe das ding inzwischen an 3 verschiedenen pc's ausprobiert und an keinen einzigen lief es.



ich bin enttäuscht und in zukunft,wird die konkurrenz das geld bekommen.


----------



## Support@ANTEC (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*



saba schrieb:


> ich habe inzwischen ein neues board(ASRock z77 pro3)frische win installation+alle updates+antec's soft. version 1.2 etc. und immer noch das gleiche problem.
> ich habe das ding inzwischen an 3 verschiedenen pc's ausprobiert und an keinen einzigen lief es.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hi saba!

Hier sollte man einen Austausch des Kühlers in Betracht ziehen. Es scheint ein Defekt vorzuliegen. Unter www.antec.com/support kannst du gerne ein Ticket eröffnen (auch auf deutsch).

Viele Grüße!


----------



## NeonEvangelion (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

hallo support@antec

habe meine h2o 920 seid knapp einem jahr im einsatz, leider macht diese seid einiger zeit erhebliche schnarr geräusche in verschiedenen intervallen und zu unterschiedlichen zeiten. ebenso ist die temperatur bei gleicher pc nutzung um ca 4 grad gestiegen, daher befürchte ich das die pumpe wohl nicht mehr lange ihren dienst verrichtet. wie sieht das mit der garantie aus, bzw einem ersatz? ein wochenlanger ausfall wäre sehr ungünstig, da ich nicht nur mit dem gerät zocke sondern auch arbeite.


----------



## Support@ANTEC (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Hallo NeonEvangelion,

zuerst würde ich einen Austausch über den Händler in Erwägung ziehen. Sollte das nicht klappen, dann bitte ein Support Ticket via www.antec.com/support aufmachen. Dort wird dir schnellstmöglich geholfen.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## NeonEvangelion (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

hallo support@antec,

eine abwicklung über den entsprechenden händler läuft meiner erfahrung nach immer darauf hinaus, das der rest der hardware wochen lang ungenutzt herumsteht, da die händler seltenst daran interessiert sind eine reklamation primär zu bearbeitet. desweiteren wird in der regel auch immer die komplette hardware verlangt, das setzt in meinem fall voraus, das der pc zerlegt wird um an die backplate meiner defekten h2o zu kommen. im endeffekt muss man sich vorab schon einmal um ersatz kümmern, damit man weiterhin ein laufendes system hat, und das ist eigendlich nicht das was ich möchte!

mfg


----------



## NeonEvangelion (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

klasse support....hinweis auf händler und keinerlei reaktion mehr, das hätte ich mir auch selber beantworten können. defenitiv mein letztes antec produkt. dann wieder noctua, da fällt im schlimmsten fall der lüfter aus und die laufen in meinem 2ten pc seid 5 jahren störungsfrei!

mfg danke


----------



## hotfirefox (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Was erwartest von dem Einheitsmüll denn auch?
Die höhere Temp. kann durch Staub im Radi kommen.


----------



## Support@ANTEC (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Hallo NeonEvangelion,

Eine geeignete Lösung hierzu werden wir sicherlich auch finden. Wie bereits in der ersten Antwort beschrieben, mache doch bitte ein Support Ticket via www.antec.com/support auf damit alles in die Wege geleitet wird.

Ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen Guten Rutsch.


----------



## Hody (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Wie habt ihr den Lüfter auf 600 bekommen, bei mir läuft der 920er bei 25 Grad immer auf knapp 1500 trotz dass er in der Software auf Silent steht, was mache ich falsch?


----------



## flohrida (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Hi ich weiß der Thread ist schon etwas älter hätte aber zum Antec System noch ein paar Fragen die bis jetzt einen Kauf verhindern.

1) wie seit ihr mit der Kühlleistung zufrieden auch nach längerem Einsatz 1 Jahr oder mehr?
2) habt ihr die Serienlüfter drauf gelassen oder umgebaut?
3) Gab es Probleme mit den Pumpen?

Wäre toll wenn ihr euch die Zeit nehmen würdet um mir auf diese Fragen zu antwortet.


MfG Flohrida


----------



## Klutten (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

Seit diesem Review arbeitet die Kühlung im Spielerechner meiner Mutter - und das im Serientrim völlig leise. 

Eine ebenfalls noch im System verbaute HDD (Samsung HD753LJ mit 750GB) ist die lauteste Komponente. Von daher kann ich nicht klagen.


----------



## saba (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*



Support@ANTEC schrieb:


> Hi saba!
> 
> Hier sollte man einen Austausch des Kühlers in Betracht ziehen. Es scheint ein Defekt vorzuliegen. Unter www.antec.com/support kannst du gerne ein Ticket eröffnen (auch auf deutsch).
> 
> Viele Grüße!


 Wenn den ich das gute Stück nach gut 2 Jahren überhaupt getauscht bekomme.
Inzwischen sind Asrock Z77 Pro3,BeQuiet 700W,16gb RAM,SSD,HD7970 DirectCU2,I5 3570K in meiner Kiste verbaut.
Also,komplett anderes Sys.

Alle USB's durchprobiert,Software installiert und erst danach USB eingesteckt-nix.

Habe in GM ein unbekanntes Gerät in der Anzeige und die Meldung,es seien keine Treiber installiert.
Automatische suchfunktion,sowie manuelle Eingabe führen immer zum gleichen Ergebniss-Treiber konnten nicht gefunden werden.

Installiert ist die aktuellste Version V1.2.

Habe mir mitgeliefrte CD mal genauer angeschaut.
Da ist ein Proggi namens USBBootloader drauf,welches sich auch nicht ausführen lässt.
Bin auf silabs.com gewesen,weiß aber nicht wirklich nach was ich da suchen soll.

Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## saba (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 920 im Test*

zZ wird es in GM unter "andere geräte" als unbekanntes Gerät angezeigt.
Gehe ich auf aktualisieren>manuell>aus einer Liste von Gerätetreibern>usb controller>Asetek, bekomme ich einen BS.

Danach fahrt der Rechner wieder hoch und im GM gibt es kein "unbekanntes" unter "andere Geräte" mehr,sondern ein "Antec CC" (mit Warnzeichen)Eintrag unter "USB Controller" zu bestaunen.
Treiber aktualisieren bringt wieder nichts,weil keine gefunden werden können.


Dann gibt es noch einen AntecCCUSBInstaller(hört sich gut an,neh?) im Ordner zu finden,der nach dem doppelklick und "ja" bestätigung nicht weiter ausgeführt wird.
Und ich dachte,ich hätte das Problem gefunden und jetzt,jetzt gleich läuft es endlich..
Fazit:Mitgelieferte CD kann ich mir mit gutem Gewissen ins Auto hängen,da die ganze Soft was drauf ist,nicht läuft<-100%-er Ausschuss!.


----------

